# Diablo router bits



## Marine04

I have a little case set of ryobi bits I bought when I bought my first router and since I have bought and new router and table I'm looking to upgrade my bits. A bit at a time of course. I usually shop at HD sometimes Lowes and was wondering what you guys think about the diablo bits. I've seen mixed reviews online but not sure how much of that is tool snobs or legit. 

Also if anyone knows of a finger joint jig for a undersized miter slot think my slot is 5/8 please tell me about it. I wanted to buy a rockler jig but it's for 3/4 miter slots and the ones I've tried to make just don't turn out as tight as I want or my wood cracks


----------



## xmas

*Nice bits for the money*

Hey, for my first router bit set I bought a 13 piece set off Amazon made by Freud, the parent company of Diablo & in most cases from what i can tell they're usually about the same product (though i'm sure some of the really nice stuff is sold as freud only ie, dado blades with 2x the chipper teeth as diablo.) Though I don't have any previous bits to compare them to I've been very happy with their performance & durability. For the few random bits i've needed for a project that weren't included I've bought Diablo from Home Depot & they've also done a great job. 

As far as the mitre slot finger joint jig goes, I'm not sure but I bet someone on here knows a lot more than i do. If you have micrometer calipers maybe grinding down a Rockler set to fit would work? Maybe not, again i'm still pretty new to this. Good luck


----------



## ryan50hrl

I've bought diablo, Bosch, craftsman pro (can only get these online....99% sure there made by frued) and mlcs all with good results.


----------



## Marine04

ryan50hrl said:


> I've bought diablo, Bosch, craftsman pro (can only get these online....99% sure there made by frued) and mlcs all with good results.


I've bought a couple woodriver straight bits to use on a couple projects and have been much happier than ryobi. I am only buying the 1/2 instead of 1/4 from here on out. I have kind of decided to just buy a new bit when I need it and can afford it as projects call for them. I bought my first whiteside round over the other day. It's a 1/2 shank by 3/8 R woodcraft had it for 27.99 but the guy scanned a 10.00 of coupon for me so I got it for 17.99. Hell of a deal! I figure doing it this way I'll have a nice set of whiteside bits by this time next year. Hopefully ;-)


----------



## ryan50hrl

Ya I have a wood river bit too....can't complain about it either.


----------



## Hawkeye1434

I have a little of everything but I am mostly sold on white side bits they cost about 10% more but they last a lot longer and sharpen back up really well. I have never had any complaints using the diablo bits though I buy them from time to time depends on the job.


----------



## knotscott

Whiteside, Infinity, Eagle America, and Freud are my best bits. Katana and Price Cutter bits are a step up from the run of the mill Asian bits too.


----------



## Marine04

Yeah I figured you get what you pay for. When I did electrical work I used only Klein, green lee and dewalt and saved money in the long run. I'm taking the same stance in woodworking now. It may cost a few extra bucks up front but I won't have to replace it in 3 months. Plus the quality of the cuts are a lot better and being a woodworker craftsmanship should be at the top of the list


----------

